# Account on hold



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

I tried to go online Saturday but got a msg that my account has been placed on because of a report on one of my recent trip. I was told the issue cannot be resolved at the green light hub or by online support but them.
I actually went to the green light hub yesterday Monday and was able to find out that a customer made a complaint on one of my rides. The Uber could not tell me the details of the complaint but was able to tell the trip. And told yeah I remember that trip but there was no issues at all. They were a bunch of young college students. They asked for auxiliary cable I told I had Bluetooth and they connected and played their music till they got off. And no issues at all. I was surprised.
Anybody experienced this before in Atlanta? And how long does it take for them to lift the hold


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Drako01 said:


> I tried to go online Saturday but got a msg that my account has been placed on because of a report on one of my recent trip. I was told the issue cannot be resolved at the green light hub or by online support but them.
> I actually went to the green light hub yesterday Monday and was able to find out that a customer made a complaint on one of my rides. The Uber could not tell me the details of the complaint but was able to tell the trip. And told yeah I remember that trip but there was no issues at all. They were a bunch of young college students. They asked for auxiliary cable I told I had Bluetooth and they connected and played their music till they got off. And no issues at all. I was surprised.
> Anybody experienced this before in Atlanta? And how long does it take for them to lift the hold


Depends what the specific complaint is. Usually in 24 to 48 hours you will be back in business. Sucks you don't have any idea what happened.


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

It's been more than 72 hours now. This sucks.

Does the weekend have anything to do with the long wait. I need to get back on the road. This really sucks


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Drako01 said:


> It's been more than 72 hours now. This sucks.
> 
> Does the weekend have anything to do with the long wait. I need to get back on the road. This really sucks


While you sign, sign up for Lyft.


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah I do lyft but the bulk of my biz is UBER


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Drako01 said:


> It's been more than 72 hours now. This sucks.
> 
> Does the weekend have anything to do with the long wait. I need to get back on the road. This really sucks


It is easy to get placed on hold or deactivated by these app based companies. All it takes is one false complaint and if its a bad enough complaint then curtains. Therefore, drivers who have been around for awhile sign up for all of them. Uber/Lyft/GH/DD/PM etc.etc.. That way you can keep going while the so called "investigation" is taking place.


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah you are right. I just hope they get it done ASAP .


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Welcome to team Waitlisted. Where you are guilty without a chance to prove your innocence.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

This can happen to anyone. I once had my account put on hold because someone reported me, stating they "believed I was going to harm myself". It even lead to a police officer visiting my home. I was on hold for a week before they reinstated me. I have no idea what I would have said or done during any ride (didn't know the specific ride) to hint that I was going to "harm myself" or something silly like that.

I don't understand why they can't just call you and speak with you on the phone. The whole back and forth "investigation" is probably more time consuming that just nipping it in the bud and calling the pax and driver to clear things up.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

This whole deactivation/waitlist BS has to end.

When it happens to a driver with a family to support, we the taxpayers get stuck with the cost of foodstamps, welfare, medicaid, etc.

It costs uber nothing to fire drivers. They offload all of the costs to the taxpayers.

And I used the term "fire" intentionally.

The IRS uses that term to describe ICs who have been terminated, and if it's good enough for the IRS, it's good enough for me.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

So are you saying they should just can drivers who get reported by a pax?


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

It sucks a lot. Having to wait and bills a piling up. Going to my fourth day and no call or anything yet. How much longer.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

losiglow said:


> This can happen to anyone. I once had my account put on hold because someone reported me, stating they "believed I was going to harm myself". It even lead to a police officer visiting my home. I was on hold for a week before they reinstated me. I have no idea what I would have said or done during any ride (didn't know the specific ride) to hint that I was going to "harm myself" or something silly like that.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't just call you and speak with you on the phone. The whole back and forth "investigation" is probably more time consuming that just nipping it in the bud and calling the pax and driver to clear things up.


Are you serious? Why would anyone of made *that *type of report on you falsely? .. not sarcastically asking either, since all I read are the intoxications and speeding and texting

Wow


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

losiglow said:


> So are you saying they should just can drivers who get reported by a pax?


If you're addressing that question to me, the answer is a big NO.

I'm saying it's long overdue for these companies to stop offloading the costs of their bad pay and unjust firings onto the taxpayers.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh, ok. I guess I misunderstood.


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

Drako01 said:


> I tried to go online Saturday but got a msg that my account has been placed on because of a report on one of my recent trip. I was told the issue cannot be resolved at the green light hub or by online support but them.
> I actually went to the green light hub yesterday Monday and was able to find out that a customer made a complaint on one of my rides. The Uber could not tell me the details of the complaint but was able to tell the trip. And told yeah I remember that trip but there was no issues at all. They were a bunch of young college students. They asked for auxiliary cable I told I had Bluetooth and they connected and played their music till they got off. And no issues at all. I was surprised.
> Anybody experienced this before in Atlanta? And how long does it take for them to lift the hold


If you get a false allegation UBER won't tell you what date or time or ride the allegation came from citing "rider privacy concerns". Even with dashcam evidence to prove your innocence and the PAX lying for a free ride UBER refuses to look at it. It's a frequency of occurrence system UBER uses to deactivate you. So called investigations are worthless without evidence is always driver vs. rider word so is a waste of time. UBER needs to just tell us what time the ride was, ask us if we have dashcam evidence and review the evidence. Then after they can follow up with rider and ask them why they lied and hopefully deactivate riders trying to harm drivers. But without that date and time we have no idea what ride footage to retrieve. I uploaded over 2,000 rides to my dropbox and UBER still refused to look at it citing rider privacy lol.
Keep that dashcam footage. When you get permanently removed then initiate your arbitration clause, claim poverty so UBER has to pay for it and arbitration judge will compel UBER to disclose all dates and times of all allegations that lead to your removal. If you can defend with the video you can ask for damages and lost income.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

FLUBBER said:


> If you get a false allegation UBER won't tell you what date or time or ride the allegation came from citing "rider privacy concerns". Even with dashcam evidence to prove your innocence and the PAX lying for a free ride UBER refuses to look at it. It's a frequency of occurrence system UBER uses to deactivate you. So called investigations are worthless without evidence is always driver vs. rider word so is a waste of time. UBER needs to just tell us what time the ride was, ask us if we have dashcam evidence and review the evidence. Then after they can follow up with rider and ask them why they lied and hopefully deactivate riders trying to harm drivers. But without that date and time we have no idea what ride footage to retrieve. I uploaded over 2,000 rides to my dropbox and UBER still refused to look at it citing rider privacy lol.
> Keep that dashcam footage. When you get permanently removed then initiate your arbitration clause, claim poverty so UBER has to pay for it and arbitration judge will compel UBER to disclose all dates and times of all allegations that lead to your removal. If you can defend with the video you can ask for damages and lost income.


And then, afterwards, Uber can send you a 7-day Notice of Adverse Action in email, and 7 days after that, down to the very minute (unless you're actually in the middle of a ride, in which case after that ride is over), you will be unable to sign onto the app as you will be deactivated. They don't even have to tell you why.

If they so choose to, anyway.

Check out Section 12 of your contract.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Drako01 said:


> I tried to go online Saturday but got a msg that my account has been placed on because of a report on one of my recent trip. I was told the issue cannot be resolved at the green light hub or by online support but them.
> I actually went to the green light hub yesterday Monday and was able to find out that a customer made a complaint on one of my rides. The Uber could not tell me the details of the complaint but was able to tell the trip. And told yeah I remember that trip but there was no issues at all. They were a bunch of young college students. They asked for auxiliary cable I told I had Bluetooth and they connected and played their music till they got off. And no issues at all. I was surprised.
> Anybody experienced this before in Atlanta? And how long does it take for them to lift the hold


I was once 'on-hold' for 72 hours (they never told me what the accusation was) - only after I sent them dash-cam footage. The paxhole was upset 'cos I couldn't drive him to his 2nd destination which he had entered only after arriving at the 1st one, while I was on DF heading home at 4 AM - totally exhausted after driving non-stop for 5 hours in a blizzard. So send them all the evidence you've got and hopefully you will be "reactivated" soon.


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

Today is the fifth day still no call from UBER. I tried the Twitter route as suggested by someone. Same scripted response. We are still investigating the report. Please be patient. These people are heartless.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Drive to an area where you can get more Lyft activity.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Drako01 said:


> Today is the fifth day still no call from UBER. I tried the Twitter route as suggested by someone. Same scripted response. We are still investigating the report. Please be patient. These people are heartless.


This happen to me, it took a week/8 days for them to get ahold of me.

If you have a dash cam, upload your last few trips to google drive and have the links separated and organized.

Mine was a false allegation that I touched some ***** . Dashcam cleared me, the week wait was stressful but I was ultimately cleared.


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

I just hope they release the hold as soon as possible


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Drako01 said:


> I just hope they release the hold as soon as possible


You'll get a text from someone in support, then a phone call.

So you have a dashcam?

Think about your last 2-3 rides anything abnormal?


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

No I don’t have a dash cam . When I went to the Greenlight hub, the Uber rep was able to tell me the rider that made the complaint but not the details itself. And remember that ride. I told him I picked a bunch of young students and dropped them off at a club. There was no incident at all. They asked for Auxiliary cable , I told them I had Bluetooth. They connected their music and played all through the ride. We even had good conversation before I dropped them. No incident at all. He told he will document my account of the story .am still at loss that it’s taking this long to reach out to me


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

I am fortunate that I was not deactivated when I needed the income; out next week after 8 months of driving. Uber is not a good, dependable employer or income. Time to really work on plan b!


----------



## mollyjj (Apr 20, 2018)

Drako01 said:


> I tried to go online Saturday but got a msg that my account has been placed on because of a report on one of my recent trip. I was told the issue cannot be resolved at the green light hub or by online support but them.
> I actually went to the green light hub yesterday Monday and was able to find out that a customer made a complaint on one of my rides. The Uber could not tell me the details of the complaint but was able to tell the trip. And told yeah I remember that trip but there was no issues at all. They were a bunch of young college students. They asked for auxiliary cable I told I had Bluetooth and they connected and played their music till they got off. And no issues at all. I was surprised.
> Anybody experienced this before in Atlanta? And how long does it take for them to lift the hold


Lyft is worse than Uber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Drako01 said:


> Today is the fifth day still no call from UBER. I tried the Twitter route as suggested by someone. Same scripted response. We are still investigating the report. Please be patient. These people are heartless.


If they're still investigating, it's a good thing. It means that either they're backed up and the pax may forget all about it by the time they connect with them; they have been playing phone tag with the pax for follow-up (which will only go on for so long before they think the pax is playing games); or the pax's story isn't adding up. The more serious the accusation (serious meaning Uber's risk exposure), the more thoroughly they will try to investigate.

How long have you been driving? Do you have the daily income earned from your latest consecutive 6 weeks working? When reinstated, it may be worth it to sue the pax in small claims court for slander, defamation, and damages suffered because of it. Small claims means no attorney necessary so you keep the whole judgement, but there's a cap on how much the judgement can be. It's not always worth it to get an attorney for, say, a $7000 judgement if he's going to keep $3000 of it when you can do small claims yourself and keep the whole thing up to the cap. Usually about $5000, but it can vary. I know one state has a $10,000 cap, and my own state, NJ, has $3,000 ($5000 in landlord/tenant court).


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

I finally got a call from the support this morning. After my conversation with the lady, she told me she will forward to her supervisor or something like that. Then expect an update from them. A few hours later the hold was released from my account. Thanks guys for all your feedback. I really appreciate


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Drako01 said:


> I finally got a call from the support this morning. After my conversation with the lady, she told me she will forward to her supervisor or something like that. Then expect an update from them. A few hours later the hold was released from my account. Thanks guys for all your feedback. I really appreciate


So how many days did you wait ?


----------



## Drako01 (Aug 27, 2019)

Six days


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Drako01 said:


> Six days


Thats horrible bro like honestly horrible


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Mine too. Unknown allegations of misconduct. Day 4.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Any time a pax is making a charge of criminal conduct or otherwise threatening behavior, there should be an accompanying recording of the 911 phone call they made, alerting authorities of the situation.

Pax are allowed to make up criminal claims without proof. Uber/Lyft's first question should be, "When you found your driver to be intoxicated behind the wheel, did you immediately call 911?"

If they say yes, the proper jurisdiction should be contacted to obtain the veracity of that claim, and that a 911 call was indeed placed.

If they say no, then U/L should treat the accusation with the appropriate level of skepticism, based on the driver's past interactions with other passengers.

Anyone who is willing to sit in a moving vehicle with a drunk driver is either mentally ill, or making it all up. Or both. This is such an easy problem to fix.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Did you call regular support? My driver account has been on hold since 8/12 and every time I call I just get a scripted loop response that’s no help. 

Hold did get lifted for 1 day then went right back on hold the next morning. 

Isn’t it a wonder that the person who answers the phone only seems to be a secretary for the person who can actually do something


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

losiglow said:


> This can happen to anyone. I once had my account put on hold because someone reported me, stating they "believed I was going to harm myself". It even lead to a police officer visiting my home. I was on hold for a week before they reinstated me. I have no idea what I would have said or done during any ride (didn't know the specific ride) to hint that I was going to "harm myself" or something silly like that.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't just call you and speak with you on the phone. The whole back and forth "investigation" is probably more time consuming that just nipping it in the bud and calling the pax and driver to clear things up.


----------------------------------
The new technology of these companies is NOT to have personal contact. This way they can make decisions without being held accountable.



SuzeCB said:


> If they're still investigating, it's a good thing. It means that either they're backed up and the pax may forget all about it by the time they connect with them; they have been playing phone tag with the pax for follow-up (which will only go on for so long before they think the pax is playing games); or the pax's story isn't adding up. The more serious the accusation (serious meaning Uber's risk exposure), the more thoroughly they will try to investigate.
> 
> How long have you been driving? Do you have the daily income earned from your latest consecutive 6 weeks working? When reinstated, it may be worth it to sue the pax in small claims court for slander, defamation, and damages suffered because of it. Small claims means no attorney necessary so you keep the whole judgement, but there's a cap on how much the judgement can be. It's not always worth it to get an attorney for, say, a $7000 judgement if he's going to keep $3000 of it when you can do small claims yourself and keep the whole thing up to the cap. Usually about $5000, but it can vary. I know one state has a $10,000 cap, and my own state, NJ, has $3,000 ($5000 in landlord/tenant court).


------------------------------
I often read your responses and wonder, where do you get your information? Again from you, Bad advice. Plus , winning in small claims court ( which in this case, he will not win ) does not mean you will ever see a dime. You have to hire someone to collect. 
Running to court for every little excuse might be the modern way but is too often just a waste of time.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> If they're still investigating, it's a good thing. It means that either they're backed up and the pax may forget all about it by the time they connect with them; they have been playing phone tag with the pax for follow-up (which will only go on for so long before they think the pax is playing games); or the pax's story isn't adding up. The more serious the accusation (serious meaning Uber's risk exposure), the more thoroughly they will try to investigate.
> How long have you been driving? Do you have the daily income earned from your latest consecutive 6 weeks working? When reinstated, it may be worth it to sue the pax in small claims court for slander, defamation, and damages suffered because of it. Small claims means no attorney necessary so you keep the whole judgement, but there's a cap on how much the judgement can be. It's not always worth it to get an attorney for, say, a $7000 judgement if he's going to keep $3000 of it when you can do small claims yourself and keep the whole thing up to the cap. Usually about $5000, but it can vary. I know one state has a $10,000 cap, and my own state, NJ, has $3,000 ($5000 in landlord/tenant court).





KK2929 said:


> I often read your responses and wonder, where do you get your information? Again from you, Bad advice. Plus, winning in small claims court (which in this case, he will not win) does not mean you will ever see a dime. You have to hire someone to collect.


Don't listen to kk on this one. He's the one giving bad advice here.

You are very likely to win defamation-damages cases, if you can document to the Judge that the pax misrepresented your actions to the TNC, which led to you being suspended. The court will award damages for the amount of money you expected to make during the suspension, as estimated by your average earnings during the previous weeks.

If the pax doesn't pay up within the time limit set by the court (typically 10 days), you do not need to hire anyone to collect the debt. Instead, for about $25 you can get the court to garnish the money out of the pax's bank account or wages. You can also report the unpaid debt to all 3 credit bureaus.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Don't listen to kk on this one. He's the one giving bad advice here.
> 
> You are very likely to win defamation-damages cases, if you can document to the Judge that the pax misrepresented your actions to the TNC, which led to you being suspended. The court will award damages for the amount of money you expected to make during the suspension, as estimated by your average earnings during the previous weeks.
> 
> If the pax doesn't pay up within the time limit set by the court (typically 10 days), you do not need to hire anyone to collect the debt. Instead, for about $25 you can get the court to garnish the money out of the pax's bank account or wages. You can also report the unpaid debt to all 3 credit bureaus.


-------------------------
You obviously have little experience with the court system. In Calif. nothing is done automatically and payment dates are not set by the lower courts. This post is two months old, you are late for the party. I cannot tell what state you live in but NOTHING is done by a court for $25.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Drako01 said:


> No I don't have a dash cam . When I went to the Greenlight hub, the Uber rep was able to tell me the rider that made the complaint but not the details itself. And remember that ride. I told him I picked a bunch of young students and dropped them off at a club. There was no incident at all. They asked for Auxiliary cable , I told them I had Bluetooth. They connected their music and played all through the ride. We even had good conversation before I dropped them. No incident at all. He told he will document my account of the story .am still at loss that it's taking this long to reach out to me


You are a victim of a scam that's been going around campuses for years. A flyer has been distributed around campuses and bars telling students how to get free Uber rides by making false accusations.

One of the key things that is on the flyer is telling you NOT to make these accusations if the driver has a dash cam.

I swear someday a university will get sued for allowing these flyers on campus. Until then, all drivers need to use your story as an educational tool, and............

GET A DAMN DASH CAM!


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If they're still investigating, it's a good thing. It means that either they're backed up and the pax may forget all about it by the time they connect with them; they have been playing phone tag with the pax for follow-up (which will only go on for so long before they think the pax is playing games); or the pax's story isn't adding up. The more serious the accusation (serious meaning Uber's risk exposure), the more thoroughly they will try to investigate.
> 
> How long have you been driving? Do you have the daily income earned from your latest consecutive 6 weeks working? When reinstated, it may be worth it to sue the pax in small claims court for slander, defamation, and damages suffered because of it. Small claims means no attorney necessary so you keep the whole judgement, but there's a cap on how much the judgement can be. It's not always worth it to get an attorney for, say, a $7000 judgement if he's going to keep $3000 of it when you can do small claims yourself and keep the whole thing up to the cap. Usually about $5000, but it can vary. I know one state has a $10,000 cap, and my own state, NJ, has $3,000 ($5000 in landlord/tenant court).


In PA, civil judgements in small claims court max at $12K.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Don't listen to kk on this one. He's the one giving bad advice here.
> 
> You are very likely to win defamation-damages cases, if you can document to the Judge that the pax misrepresented your actions to the TNC, which led to you being suspended. The court will award damages for the amount of money you expected to make during the suspension, as estimated by your average earnings during the previous weeks.
> 
> If the pax doesn't pay up within the time limit set by the court (typically 10 days), you do not need to hire anyone to collect the debt. Instead, for about $25 you can get the court to garnish the money out of the pax's bank account or wages. You can also report the unpaid debt to all 3 credit bureaus.


--------------------------------
This information is available on the internet. 
Keep in mind that after one wins a judgement in court that each step that involves a court ruling is a separate visit to the court. Everything is not done in one day.
I have won three judgements in court and have never gotten a dime. If the person cannot pay and prove it to the court, that is the end of the issue. 
*How Do I Collect on a Small Claims Judgment?*

BY JEAN MURRAY
Updated September 10, 2019

When you win your case in small claims court, the judge will issue a judgment against the other party for payment to you and for court costs. Now you must collect on that judgment, and it's not as easy as it sounds.

The losing party will likely be reluctant to pay, but you do have some options for collecting the money awarded to you.

It surprises many people to learn that winning a case doesn't mean that you automatically get paid. Many debtors don't pay because they can't, and some are difficult to locate to get payment.

*How a Judgment Is Issued*
If the judge in small claims court rules in your favor, or if a default judgment is issued because the defendant fails to appear or defend the case, the court will issue a judgment for a specific amount of money. This amount will include court costs as well as the amount the court has stipulated you be paid.

If the other party appeals the court's decision, they are required to put up an Appeal Bond, guaranteeing payment if the appeal is denied. This may help you get your money, but you will have to wait until the appeal is heard.

*Options for Getting Paid*
If the other party does not voluntarily offer to pay you, you must decide how to proceed to get your payment. You will first need a written document from the court giving you permission to collect on this debt. This document might be called a writ of execution, writ of garnishment, or writ of attachment (it varies by court).

Then, with this document in hand, you can consider your options for collecting on that small claims judgment. The options below vary by state; some may not be available in your state:


*Bank Levy: *If you know the person has money, you may be able to get a bank levy,which is an order from a court to seize part of someone's bank account. Child support or tax payments are protected from being seized.
*Installments: *You can request the court to require that the other party make installment payments to you.
*Mechanic's Lien:* If you did work on a construction project for someone and didn't get paid, you may be able to get a mechanic's lien to get your money.
*Property Lien: *If the debtor has personal property that has value, the court may give you a lien against this property. If the debtor owns a house, you may be able to get a real estate lien against the property. Unfortunately, you can't get your money until the property is sold. If you wait long enough, you will get your money when the property is sold.



*Wage Garnishment:* This is probably the easiest way to collect a debt. You may ask the court to garnish the person's wages. This is basically a way for you to get paid over time by taking an amount (usually limited to 25%) of a person's pay.
*Discuss with the Debtor:* You can contact the other party and discuss payment, including payment terms. Sometimes this works out.
*Using a Collections Agency. *If you can't find the person to collect the money, or you can't use one of the other options, you might want to turn over the debt to a collections agency. The agency will take a percentage from the amount paid to you, but it might be an option as a last resort.



*Collecting a Judgment in Your State*
Many states have specific procedures to follow to help individuals and companies collect small claims judgments. In California, for example, the debtor must give the court a statement of assets. You can then use these assets to decide if you want to put a lien on one to collect. In another example, Florida allows you to file a judgment lien certificate to help you put a lien on the personal property of someone who owes you money. 
If the other party does not agree to voluntary payments or has stopped making payments on an installment agreement, some states (Arizona, for example) will allow you to file an Affidavit of Default with the court showing the unpaid balance and requesting action.
To find out the details of collecting on a judgment in your state, search on "collecting a judgment" and the name of your state.

*Three Tips for Collecting on a Small Claims Judgment*
*Just Ask.* Don't just walk away from the courthouse shaking your head. Contact the debtor (face-to-face is best) and ask politely. Say, "When will you be able to give me the money you owe me?"

*Be Persistent. *Because people who don't pay their bills are often reluctant to pay even court-ordered payments, you will need to be* persistent in asking for the money *owed you. The court doesn't automatically force a losing party to pay up; you have to actively work to get the court to garnish wages, put a lien on a property, or initiate an installment payment plan. State laws differ, so find out your rights for getting your money, and keep going back to the court for help. It's one of those cases where, if you don't ask, you don't get.

*When All Else Fails. *The old saying, "You can't get blood from a turnip," applies here. Sometimes, the person you have sued has no money, no assets, no job, no way to pay you back. As the Iowa Bar Association says, "Obviously if you have reason to believe any money judgment you might receive in Small Claims Court will not be collectible because of the other party's inability to pay any judgment, you probably should not even file your claim."

Sad, but true. The best way to collect in small claims court is to make sure the person you are suing has the money to pay you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

great your stuck driving loser uber .
its time to start making money ! ever try door dash ? i am not sure your area here i pick and choose currently making 20 an hour . with uber x only 12 /14 lyft to slow cant give a estimate


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> You obviously have little experience with the court system. In Calif. nothing is done automatically and payment dates are not set by the lower courts. This post is two months old, you are late for the party. I cannot tell what state you live in but NOTHING is done by a court for $25.




















Once again, don't take kk's advice. It only costs $25 in Los Angeles, CA to get the court to issue an order to garnish wages via a "Writ of Execution."

California courts are very helpful to people going through small claims. They provide a lot of helpful information online and in-person.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Grokit said:


> View attachment 365135
> 
> View attachment 365149
> 
> ...


Hahahaha well played sir.... Well played!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The problem with these false complaints by riders is no driver follows up on filing a claim in small claims court. I'm sure costs and procedures very by state, county, and even locality. All these costs can be recouped in the judgement if you win. If you have dash cam footage showing false claims you most likely will win.

If enough people start subpoenaing Uber/Lyft for rider information from false claims Uber/Lyft will eventually change their procedures and not immediately punish the driver. If enough people file claims in small court and then hit social media with their winning results it will start to curtail riders from making false complaints. Right now there is nothing to stop riders from filing false complaints so more and more will continue to do it.

Honestly, there are enough people that attended law school and can't find employment because there are just not enough jobs available that I can't believe someone has not started a practice targeting false complaints. Attorney fees would be recoverable, lost wages would be recoverable, and all your court costs would be recoverable.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> The problem with these false complaints by riders is no driver follows up on filing a claim in small claims court. I'm sure costs and procedures very by state, county, and even locality. All these costs can be recouped in the judgement if you win. If you have dash cam footage showing false claims you most likely will win.
> 
> If enough people start subpoenaing Uber/Lyft for rider information from false claims Uber/Lyft will eventually change their procedures and not immediately punish the driver. If enough people file claims in small court and then hit social media with their winning results it will start to curtail riders from making false complaints. Right now there is nothing to stop riders from filing false complaints so more and more will continue to do it.
> 
> Honestly, there are enough people that attended law school and can't find employment because there are just not enough jobs available that I can't believe someone has not started a practice targeting false complaints. Attorney fees would be recoverable, lost wages would be recoverable, and all your court costs would be recoverable.


UberPeople should facilitate this by creating a forum reserved for small claims discussions. Otherwise, this discussion will just get buried and people will move on.


----------



## UberFalsified (Sep 25, 2018)

Dashcam probably deters, but dashcam does not help with Uber. 
It's 1 strike, 2 strike and anything else is done. 
In this guy's case, he could have resolved days earlier had he hammered uber with calls requesting escalation everytime.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Drako01 said:


> It's been more than 72 hours now. This sucks.
> 
> Does the weekend have anything to do with the long wait. I need to get back on the road. This really sucks


Holiday weekend. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Holiday weekend. Enjoy your vacation.


DexNex always the hammer of truth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drako01 said:


> I tried to go online Saturday but got a msg that my account has been placed on because of a report on one of my recent trip. I was told the issue cannot be resolved at the green light hub or by online support but them.
> I actually went to the green light hub yesterday Monday and was able to find out that a customer made a complaint on one of my rides. The Uber could not tell me the details of the complaint but was able to tell the trip. And told yeah I remember that trip but there was no issues at all. They were a bunch of young college students. They asked for auxiliary cable I told I had Bluetooth and they connected and played their music till they got off. And no issues at all. I was surprised.
> Anybody experienced this before in Atlanta? And how long does it take for them to lift the hold


TRASH COMPANIES TO WORK WITH !

THEY INVITE THIS ABUSE OF DRIVERS & REWARD IT !

UNION.



Drako01 said:


> Today is the fifth day still no call from UBER. I tried the Twitter route as suggested by someone. Same scripted response. We are still investigating the report. Please be patient. These people are heartless.


Stories like Yours are the Reason i got a REAL JOB !


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Grokit said:


> View attachment 365135
> 
> View attachment 365149
> 
> ...


--------------------------------
You think that proves anything? O.K. - so now you have your $25 piece of paper. Now what ?? I am talking about the TOTAL cost to legally take action and get your money owed. Now add up the other fees and notification charges that are required. Like I said, you have a lot to learn about the Calif. legal system. 
Why should I care if you take my advice or not ? Go through the system and you will understand what I am talking about, Maybe.
You and Dekero should get a room.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Hahahaha well played sir.... Well played!!


-----------------------
You and Grokit should get a room.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> You and Grokit should get a room.


Sorry bout that didn't think about you getting butt hurt...


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------
> You think that proves anything? O.K. - so now you have your $25 piece of paper. Now what ?? I am talking about the TOTAL cost to legally take action and get your money owed. Now add up the other fees and notification charges that are required. Like I said, you have a lot to learn about the Calif. legal system.
> Why should I care if you take my advice or not ? Go through the system and you will understand what I am talking about, Maybe.
> You and Dekero should get a room.


Where do you get your information??? $25 covers the ENTIRE process. No one hands you "a sheet of paper," which you have to do something with. No. Did you even read up on the garnishment process before replying?

What happens is that the Court takes care of the collection process by ordering the debtor's employer to start garnishing the debtor's wages.

YOU have no business advising others on the legal process and certainly no business trying to dissuade others from using small claims court.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Where do you get your information??? $25 covers the ENTIRE process. No one hands you "a sheet of paper," which you have to do something with. No. Did you even read up on the garnishment process before replying?
> 
> What happens is that the Court takes care of the collection process by ordering the debtor's employer to start garnishing the debtor's wages.
> 
> YOU have no business advising others on the legal process and certainly no business trying to dissuade others from using small claims court.


----------------------------
Your opinion. Too bad you do not know what you are talking about. Also, I will state my opinion and if you do not like it, do not read my comments. Did you bother to read my article on collecting court judgments in Calif.? Obviously not. The court does not do any of that for $25. All you get is the legal doc ( that stands for document). 
You seem very emphatic over this issue. Makes me wonder if you have an other motives. Of course, since you live in Atlantis, maybe the court system is different in your area.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

OK, kk, do you remember how you started digging your hole? You lashed out at SuzeCB, after she politely tried to help someone else-










Look at the part where you said, "You have to hire someone to collect." Now kk, read through your article to learn what the author said about using collection firms-










Pay particular attention to these quotes- "[If] you can't use one of the other options... [this] might be an option as a last resort." kk, you got schooled by your own article. LMAO

------



> The court does not do any of that for $25. All you get is the legal doc


Oh yeah? *PROVE IT!*


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> ... you do not know what you are talking about. ... Did you bother to read my article on collecting court judgments in Calif.?


What article "on collecting court judgments* in Calif.*" ???

OMG. You even got that wrong as well. You can't even summarize your own "evidence" without getting more stuff wrong-










The author made clear that her article was non-state specific. You would have known that if you had read your own article.

So, kk, who doesn't know what he's talking about? Hmmmm?

Am I being emphatic about this? Maybe, but then I enjoy putting bullies in their place, especially the ones that lash out at women.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Drako01 said:


> Today is the fifth day still no call from UBER. I tried the Twitter route as suggested by someone. Same scripted response. We are still investigating the report. Please be patient. These people are heartless.


I visited one of my brothers today, and he asked if I was back Ubering. . I said NO and showed him my phone and the message on the bottom of the Uber App. Still investigating. We will tell you when you can start doing trips...

David - a veteran of 40 years working at multiple country clubs in Fairfield County - told me that the Country Clubs "never" fire anyone... they simply don't appear on the next week schedule. Or the next week's, and the one after that. It is left for the employee to figure it out. David said that it appears that Uber operates the same way.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Drako01 said:


> I tried to go online Saturday but got a msg that my account has been placed on because of a report on one of my recent trip. I was told the issue cannot be resolved at the green light hub or by online support but them.
> I actually went to the green light hub yesterday Monday and was able to find out that a customer made a complaint on one of my rides. The Uber could not tell me the details of the complaint but was able to tell the trip. And told yeah I remember that trip but there was no issues at all. They were a bunch of young college students. They asked for auxiliary cable I told I had Bluetooth and they connected and played their music till they got off. And no issues at all. I was surprised.
> Anybody experienced this before in Atlanta? And how long does it take for them to lift the hold


This is common with college punks, avoid picking them up at all cost.


----------

